# This is an actual FDA alert



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 22, 2010)

This is an actual FDA alert 

Suzipoo Issues Allergy Alert on Undeclared Allergen in Lobster Poo

*Suzipoo Issues Allergy Alert on Undeclared Allergen in Lobster Poo*

*FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE* - September 22, 2010 - *Suzipoo Ogunquit, Maine* is voluntarily recalling Suzipoo Lobster Poo, 4 oz bags, because it may contain undeclared *peanuts*. People who have an allergy or severe sensitivity run the risk of serious or life-threatening allergic reaction if they consume these products.

The product is in a small plastic bag with a red bow on the bag and the label on the front reads. "Lobster Poo" ? Slogan ? I went to Maine and here's the scoop I came back home with Lobster Poop.

Product *was distributed* to three retail stores in Maine from August 1-August 18, 2010. Each store has been visited and product labeling has been corrected. Ten- 4 oz. bags may be incorrectly labeled.

No illnesses have been reported to date.

The recall was initiated after it was discovered that product (burnt red peanuts) was distributed in packaging that did not reveal the presence of peanuts.

Consumers who have purchased the product are urged to return it to the place of purchase for a refund. Consumers with questions may contact the company at 1-207-251-0523.


----------



## Daniel (Sep 22, 2010)

It's a good thing the Canadians who visit Maine buy the Moose Poo instead.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Sep 22, 2010)

The Toronto Zoo sells Zoo Poo but it's meant to be used as a fertilizer.

(I have my suspicions that it's leftovers from McDonalds personally.)


----------



## Daniel (Sep 22, 2010)

Makes me glad I won't be vising the Toronto Zoo gift shop anytime soon.


----------

